# cleaning too much



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

hi guys, just thought id share this with you, it was my birthday last month, and my brother inlaw sent me this :lol: 
he thinks i clean the tt too much........... 
dont you just hate bird shit!!!!!!!............alan


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

150/180's deserved to be pooped on


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> 150/180's deserved to be pooped on


thats not a nice thing to say :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great card :lol: :lol:


----------



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

im not that fat really, id never fit in!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Garry.L (Feb 1, 2009)

If a bird shat on my TT I think I'd finish with her.......


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garry.L said:


> If a bird shat on my TT I think I'd finish with her.......


 :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: even my bird laughed :lol:


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> :lol: :lol: even my bird laughed :lol:


What kind of bird do you have ? :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

a shit one :lol:


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> a shit one :lol:


I bet she's not laughing now!! :lol:


----------

